# NScale.org



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone remember NScale.org?
Serge used to run it, I guess it got too much for him to handle.
And he really wouldn't let anyone help him run the site.

Site gone now. When it was running it was about the best N scale site around.
An old engine house I made up for a photo contest he had.
I just tossed it on the table to shoot some pictures.
I wonder how collectable the box cars are today?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I seem to recall stumbling in there once or twice; although not recently. There's so many sites - I've also found (without bookmarking) an Nn3 site, a 1:150/1:160 vehicles site, and one or two other forums.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

GNfan said:


> I seem to recall stumbling in there once or twice; although not recently. There's so many sites - I've also found (without bookmarking) an Nn3 site, a 1:150/1:160 vehicles site, and one or two other forums.


They had, I think it was, only 200 Microtrain box cars made up for sale.
With a strict warning that he didn't want to see them for sale on e bay. 
I never saw any, and still can't find any for sale. 
With only 200 made I guess that would classify them as rare?
I have 6. 
Towards the end Country Joe was a moderator there. Joe is an OGF big wig now. He vacated MTF.
They are nice cars, very little run time on a few, the others were kept boxed, I would estimate they are from around 2005 or earlier.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> *Anyone remember NScale.org?
> Serge used to run it, I guess it got too much for him to handle.*
> And he really wouldn't let anyone help him run the site.
> 
> ...


You can still find it on the Wayback machine. 

Wayback Machine (archive.org)

Not sure how you'll be able navigate the site unless you're running an older version of Windows or you somehow made a copy of Adobe Flash before it was gone.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I remember Country Joe. All I can offer as far as prices is 
1) I have seen other commerative cars on eBay (NMRA meetings, ntrack, etc). I don't recall the prices.
2) There are (or were) a series of micro-trains ice-bunker reefers supposedly advertising Yakima Valley produce that were supposedly custom jobs. Most were over $50. In a similar vein, I know of a online hobby shop that has ~40 of what they claim is a custom job by micro-trains - an ice-bunker reefer for a now defunct Seattle brewery. $50. I haven't bought on yet.


----------



## Robert_56 (Dec 20, 2010)

Those can still be purchased here: Nscale.org Boxcar seem to recall that there were 300 made as that was an MTL special order minimum.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Robert_56 said:


> Those can still be purchased here: Nscale.org Boxcar seem to recall that there were 300 made as that was an MTL special order minimum.


Thankyou.
Yes, I found Spyder on another N scale site and he said that he still had some left. 
And also said it was 3oo purchased.
RS Laser has some kits in other scales too, an OK seller for those interested.




__





N Structures






www.rslaserkits.com


----------

